# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  How do you know if your Ram is in love?

## theanswerseeker

Many people say ram cannot be forced into pairs. 
So, I am just curious, how would you know if you rams are in love?

Like I have said before, i have 2 rams. they seldom fight and is always side by side. and yes, occasionally they do have a small fight.

So, back to the question. Please let me know if you have anyways to see if they are in love.

----------


## genes

Do a search online and there will be many articles regarding the breeding of Mikrogeophagus ramirezi. They are open spawners and so if you see the male digging a hole out of your gravel. He is preparing the spawning site. Have fun with your rams!

----------

